# Anyone know how to get ahold of versatrans on a weekend



## Johnjuan (Dec 19, 2020)

My order was not full filled and I need to get the done by Tues. I'm really in need please let me know if you can reach them after-hours .. thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Send a forum private message here https://www.t-shirtforums.com/conversations/add to danversatrans. He is usually pretty good at checking in.


----------



## Johnjuan (Dec 19, 2020)

splathead said:


> Send a forum private message here Rhinestone Decoration to danversatrans. He is usually pretty good at checking in.


Ty


----------

